# I HATE you!!!!!!



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

nuff said,thats what I looked like trying to smoke this thing so I took it and beat it up.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Plugged? I hate that. And those ain't cheap, either!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Feeling......weak............say it aint so Ramon!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I swear if I get one one more plugged cigar I am going to have a bon-fire


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

That sucks!!! Might want to start testing the draw before toasting those babies. Should atleast my the night time fire smell great.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

ky toker said:


> That sucks!!! Might want to start testing the draw before toasting those babies. Should atleast my the night time fire smell great.


I actually do it didn't feel so bad but when i lit it ohhhh baby it made me flip. I had even dry boxed it for a few days but I guess thats the life of over produced expensive cigars.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Dang! I hate plugged sticks...


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Did you try using a "plugged" tool on it? I just bought some for just this circumstance, yet to use it though.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> nuff said,thats what I looked like trying to smoke this thing so I took it and beat it up.


Damn that sucks Bro!! make sure you leave those home on the 16th :mn

Damn used my 2000th post on a plugged cigar


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats too bad.... Only one thing worse than a plugged stogie and that would be an expensive plugged stogie.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Had the same problem with a Parti 8-9-8 on Friday. Laid it to rest, and lit up a Padron 3000 which was pretty darn good.


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

Try to draw through it before you light it. If it doesn't draw let it sit for a week. I did this with a Bolivar GM and was pleased that 3-5 days later it was smokable. Must have been humidity since the cap was cut..


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Looks like the Monte #2 I smoked last Sat. Thing burned like a champ, except I literally could not get any smoke out of it because of a wrapper or binder issue that I couldn't find. I messed that thing up pretty good. 

It wouldn't have been so bad except for the fact that the same thing happened 2 nights before with an original release Siglo VI. Now that was frustrating!:hn


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

hova45 said:


> nuff said,thats what I looked like trying to smoke this thing so I took it and beat it up.


:r:r Very Nice


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

What humidity do you store your cigars at? And how long did you allow your cigars to "acclimate" to your humidor's environment prior to smoking?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Feeling......weak............say it aint so Ramon!


:tpd: damn


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Krap!

I hate when that happens, even to a not so premium cigar.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

FAKE!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

That sucks Joey!!! Sorry about your smoke.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

That sucks man.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> That sucks Joey!!!


:r
All I could think of is that it is better than "That sucks Peter" or worse; "That sucks Dick"


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> :r
> All I could think of is that it is better than "That sucks Peter" or worse; "That sucks Dick"


:r:r


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

I feel your pain brother... i just fired up an SLR Regios that was plugged  What a waste.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

You know, I've never had a plugged White Owl......


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn! Is that an Eminencia? Too bad...:hn


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hate to see it Joey, might want to invest in some Henrys tools or one of the others out there.. Has saved me quite a few sticks. Just saving 3 or 4 good sticks pays for the tools


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Either dry box your Cuban's or take it out a few hours before you plan on smoking and leave it out of the humidor.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Don't hate the playa, hate the game! Drybox and we can all be friends.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> What humidity do you store your cigars at? And how long did you allow your cigars to "acclimate" to your humidor's environment prior to smoking?


62% these are the original release, I have newer production ones to. this is the first one I smoked out of the 05 slb. I dry boxed it for a few days and still and the draw tool is too thick for this cigar.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> Hate to see it Joey, might want to invest in some Henrys tools or one of the others out there.. Has saved me quite a few sticks. Just saving 3 or 4 good sticks pays for the tools


I have some of henrys tools bought the heritage set:tu


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

hova45 said:


> I actually do it didn't feel so bad but when i lit it ohhhh baby it made me flip. I had even dry boxed it for a few days but I guess thats the life of over produced expensive cigars.


Well, it looks like you gave it a proper beat-down.

Hollywood laid a smack down on one so bad I backed up as to not accidently being grabbed.


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

I see people saying this, but when your Rh is 80+ this time of year and 90 + in June you're screwed.



a2vr6 said:


> Either dry box your Cuban's or take it out a few hours before you plan on smoking and leave it out of the humidor.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

FattyCBR said:


> I see people saying this, but when your Rh is 80+ this time of year and 90 + in June you're screwed.


You know, honestly, I hadn't thought about the fact that the humidity could be higher outside the humi than inside. Living in the South or a more tropical climate than my temperate zone in Upstate NY would certainly not aid the dryboxing experience at all. Any other way to suck the humidity out of a cigar?

Perhaps drybox the cigar with uncharged beads?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I had the exact same reaction to a cigar this morning, but not because it was plugged... It tasted like soap. This is the 5th cigar that has done that to me and it's a HORRIBLE, strong flavor. This mornings culprit was one of my few remaining BGMs. I started it and got it right up front, cut a 1/5 and re-lit... same thing. Cut another 1/5, re-lit, same thing. I did this until there was nothing left and gave up.

Lit a Cabaiguan Coronas Extra and didn't get any soapy flavor. The only thing these "soapy cigars" all had in common was that they were all habanos... never had that flavor in a non cuban cigar.

Utterly disappointing.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall said:


> I had the exact same reaction to a cigar this morning, but not because it was plugged... It tasted like soap. This is the 5th cigar that has done that to me and it's a HORRIBLE, strong flavor. This mornings culprit was one of my few remaining BGMs. I started it and got it right up front, cut a 1/5 and re-lit... same thing. Cut another 1/5, re-lit, same thing. I did this until there was nothing left and gave up.
> 
> Lit a Cabaiguan Coronas Extra and didn't get any soapy flavor. The only thing these "soapy cigars" all had in common was that they were all habanos... never had that flavor in a non cuban cigar.
> 
> Utterly disappointing.


Dan, you might wanna think about keeping your cigars in your humi not the soap dish. Just a thought. Run with it if you want. I'm just putin it out there.

:ss


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Damn! Is that an Eminencia? Too bad...:hn


I had one that was plugged too. I think I commented on it here about a year ago or so. Oh well; maybe it need more time to age?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Dan, you might wanna think about keeping your cigars in your humi not the soap dish. Just a thought. Run with it if you want. I'm just putin it out there.
> 
> :ss


You're not allowed to post... it's not Monday.

:tg

:r:r:r


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I just hope I didn't make it on your hate list.


----------

